# Battery



## Beethoven (23/10/16)

Hi All. Would appreciate some advice on this. I presume I should stop using this battery?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beethoven (23/10/16)




----------



## JsPLAYn (23/10/16)

What type of samsung is that and where did u purchase it. . Unless it's nt a vape device suitable battery .. It shud nt do that.. is that the battery that's swollen or the sleeve?


----------



## Beethoven (23/10/16)

Standard samsung 30Q bought from a reputable dealer in Joburg. About 3 weeks old and used as a set of 3 in a snowwolf 218. I do remember dropping a battery last week sometime but didn't notice any damage at the time.


----------



## zadiac (23/10/16)

Just re-wrap it. If it still charges to full and don't make any sounds on it's own, it's still good. That "swollen" part is just the sleeve that's damaged from the drop. I've dropped many of my bats many times and they all still work fine. I just re-wrap them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GregF (23/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Just re-wrap it. If it still charges to full and don't make any sounds on it's own, it's still good. That "swollen" part is just the sleeve that's damaged from the drop. I've dropped many of my bats many times and they all still work fine. I just re-wrap them.



Yup I agree. Just re-wrapped all my sons batteries. He tends to be a little harder on batteries than me. They were looking a bit sad and now look brand new again.
One or two of mine were lifting a bit on the edges and I just shrunk them back down again...until a replacement wrap is needed.


----------



## Beethoven (23/10/16)

Thanks everyone


----------



## StompieZA (24/10/16)

Where can one buy the heat shrink wrap? my Samsung battery needs a re wrap.


----------



## zadiac (24/10/16)

StompieZA said:


> Where can one buy the heat shrink wrap? my Samsung battery needs a re wrap.



http://www.vapeking.co.za/18650-battery-wrap-various-colours-4-pack-vape-king.html

http://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/batteries/products/battery-re-wraps?variant=31557875014


----------



## StompieZA (24/10/16)

Awesome thanks, Just checked now and Atomix close to my house has as well! Will pop past this week! Thanks


----------



## Highlander (18/3/17)




----------



## Highlander (18/3/17)

Highlander said:


> View attachment 88566


Would anyone give me a thought on this battery..is it safe to use?


----------



## Petrus (18/3/17)

Highlander said:


> Would anyone give me a thought on this battery..is it safe to use?


I won't use it? Rather stick to something that is tried and tested? Safety first.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Highlander (18/3/17)

Petrus said:


> I won't use it? Rather stick to something that is tried and tested? Safety first.


Thx, that one I got from the vape shop when I thirst purchase my mod..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (18/3/17)

Highlander said:


> Thx, that one I got from the vape shop when I thirst purchase my mod..


What is the brand? I see nowadays there is a lot of safety warnings on all or most off the batteries.


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/3/17)

Those are the warnings on the new lg turds...mine has the exact wording

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/3/17)

Hey @Highlander 

Just confirm - is that a LG HG2 battery?


----------

